# For Women: Change Name after Divorce?



## jellybean123 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am curious what other's think about this... 

For women with children... After your divorce are you going to/ did you change your name back to your maiden name? 

My children are very young still and I don't want to have a different last name than them. Even if I am going to be divorced, I am traditional like that. I just see confusion with school, activities, etc. 

On the other hand, my married last name is long and confusing for people... it is unusual. My maiden name is short and simple. My father has been my life line since my separation, helping emotionally, financially, etc. I think that would be a nice honor him by reclaiming my maiden name instead of keeping stbxh's name. 

I guess if I did not have young kids, it would be an easy decision. I would take my maiden name back. But, I still have 10-15 years until my kids are "adults" and who knows if I will remarry or what. I kind of want to have the same last name as them as they grow up, but does that even really matter? 

I am interested in other's input on this.


----------

